

Times Square video billboards defaced using iPhone transmitter - melvinmt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_HUYi9aVvI

======
Gianteye
This seems to be too simple and straightforward to be true. Also, the promise
of a follow up video with no link to a description or more of the author's
work is a bit suspicious. You seldom get this brand of hack without having a
handful of projects you're proud of and make a website for first.

Still, it would be lovely if this turns out to be true. Stuffed with
potential.

------
ayb
This was on HN earlier today: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322401>

~~~
myoshimoto
Other thread is dead, but it was indeed a hoax:
[http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/03/17/thinkmodo-
the...](http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/03/17/thinkmodo-the-firm-
behind-the-fake-new-york-times-square-hack-video/)

